# D-Loop Question



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Grimhof said:


> I have always had my d-loop done at a shop but the shop burned down so I tried it myself. Is the bottom ok to be separated like that or should I redo it and pinch it together.
> View attachment 7441348


----------



## 3FeetofFresh (Feb 3, 2017)

It’s hard to tell from the photo but I might be a little nervous that the end might pull through. You can probably salvage it by loosing the end then resetting it. If you really cranked it down, sometimes it just doesn’t loosen up and it’s easier to re-tie. Looks good for a first attempt.


----------



## Grimhof (Apr 20, 2016)

3FeetofFresh said:


> It’s hard to tell from the photo but I might be a little nervous that the end might pull through. You can probably salvage it by loosing the end then resetting it. If you really cranked it down, sometimes it just doesn’t loosen up and it’s easier to re-tie. Looks good for a first attempt.


Thanks for the reply, I might just put a new one on. I just finished paying for these teeth and dont want to buy another set XD.


----------



## Grimhof (Apr 20, 2016)

The new one looks much better, I just had to pinch it before tightening it down.


----------



## TgreenPrep4Life (Aug 25, 2021)

I would caution the ends, slip through is a very good possibility with small undefined ends. My suggestion and what I do at the shop is give yourself at least a half inch and fray the material well. Burn and let melt to about a quarter inch (or a hair smaller) melted ball. Then press against a flat metal surface, do not press all the way down this will make the walls extremely thin. Press just enough to form a large flat circular end point with a thick wall. Then you're good to go.


----------

